# Is it a consiracy?



## Sirius (Aug 3, 2009)

Your first question may be what is a consiracy. I don't know. I just made it up. And by made it up I mean, misspelled conspiracy. Just like the Protocols of the Elders told me to  

I'm curious what event/s you think that the _real_ story has never been told and the truth has been hidden by conspiracy.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 4, 2009)

Roswell, JFK and 9/11 were my votes. As far as 911, I'm not going all out Michael Moore but I believe there was help from the inside.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 4, 2009)

You left off Oklahoma City Bombing


----------



## Sirius (Aug 4, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> You left off Oklahoma City Bombing



True enough. Forgot completely about it as a conspiracy.  There was some suggestion that the govt help[ed in some way, That Clinton wanted it to happen. I forget the details.


----------



## RJS (Aug 4, 2009)

blake said:


> Roswell, JFK and 9/11 were my votes. As far as 911, I'm not going all out Michael Moore but I believe there was help from the inside.



Like a sleeper cell or what ever they call it?


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 4, 2009)

Some see a conspiracy in everything... OKC I think was more of a cover-up.  Janna Davis wrote a book Called The Third Terrorist that is very well researched, and from what I saw inside the building the day of the bombing and more hours than I can forget after wards she is onto something...


----------



## Sirius (Aug 4, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> Some see a conspiracy in everything... OKC I think was more of a cover-up.  Janna Davis wrote a book Called The Third Terrorist that is very well researched, and from what I saw inside the building the day of the bombing and more hours than I can forget after wards she is onto something...



what was inside the building?


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 4, 2009)

what would have been the conspiracy to the lindburgh baby kidnapping?


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 4, 2009)

Sirius said:


> what was inside the building?



you mean other than body parts?  I bit after the initial blast, we got a call that all rescue workers had to evacuate because of another device found.  After about an hour they let us get back to work.  


I never bought that those two braintrusts pulled off that bombing by themselves.  There was some definte connections to the middle east in her investigations.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 4, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> you mean other than body parts?  I bit after the initial blast, we got a call that all rescue workers had to evacuate because of another device found.  After about an hour they let us get back to work.
> 
> 
> I never bought that those two braintrusts pulled off that bombing by themselves.  There was some definte connections to the middle east in her investigations.



Oh, you were there? 

I don't think either one of them was smart enough either. But didn't the FBI show the conspiracy involved racist and 'militia' folks? What was the MidEast connection? Money? I'm curious.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 4, 2009)

yea I was a rescue worker, well it started off as a rescue worker, turned into recovery.

Short version of the book (I highly recommend reading it, I got it the day it was released) is Bin Laden wanted it done, got what they referred to as lily white government haters that would would do it if they trained them etc.  The spark of course for Timmy was Waco but the book documents pretty well that they had handlers that were directing how etc.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 4, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> yea I was a rescue worker, well it started off as a rescue worker, turned into recovery.
> 
> Short version of the book (I highly recommend reading it, I got it the day it was released) is Bin Laden wanted it done, got what they referred to as lily white government haters that would would do it if they trained them etc.  The spark of course for Timmy was Waco but the book documents pretty well that they had handlers that were directing how etc.



Wow, foreign bad guys teaming up with home grown bad guys. Why wouldn't  Bin Ladin take credit for it? Al Quida has always been one for getting credit due to them.


----------



## rhitland (Aug 5, 2009)

no option for none of the above? I think some of these acts needed behind the scenes help but nothing crazy.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 5, 2009)

Now I'm hooked. I want to watch the movie. Blake can you throw that together?


----------

